# Stats for Vecna? (Pre-Godhood?)



## an_idol_mind (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm planning on unleashing Vecna himself in an upcoming adventure, although he is not a full god in my campaign setting. Was there ever a product or magazine article that detailed Vecna's full stats before he became a god?


----------



## KrazyHades (Dec 16, 2007)

Not that I know of...

Are you planning on making him an epic level character, or is it LONG before attaining godhood?


----------



## Thanael (Dec 16, 2007)

How long before? Before his deity-hood? When he was a Hero-deity? Before loosing his hand and eye? Before becoming a lich?

I can´t find the excellent Dicefreaks Vecna stats, as the old dicefreaks boards are gone. Here is a Vecna build by Taelohn: http://forums.gleemax.com/wotc_archive/index.php/t-93765.html

Just remove the Lesser Deity powers and maybe some levels and some/all (salient) lich abilities, depending on how early back you want to go in history.

Will you dive into the Greyhawk timelines for Vecna´s early History or are you going completely homebrew?

Also i feel i have to plug my History of Vecna 101 post on the WotC boards. Check out the links and info in there...


----------



## Nifft (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm going to need to stat him up as a lich demi-god soon -- would that meet your needs?

Cheers, -- N


----------



## JustKim (Dec 16, 2007)

Vecna was statted as a demigod in the 2E Ravenloft Domains of Dread. As stats go they're very bland. Essentially he was given the maximum of everything, he does not have a spell list as he can cast any spell at will, he always acts twice and he always goes first.


----------



## an_idol_mind (Dec 16, 2007)

I guess it's worth me going into more detail here...

My campaign has only one creature that could be considered a true god by D&D standards. The rest are very powerful but mortal creatures that were imprisoned beneath the surface of the world eons ago. Many of these demigods/immortals were creatures I made up. But I like Gruumsh and Vecna a lot, so they got their place among the ranks of the imprisoned. So this Vecna isn't really the lich from Greyhawk -- it's sort of an alternate universe version of Vecna.

In general, my campaign setting is balanced around the concept that mortal advancement ends at 20th level. Someone can advance beyond that, but it requires a special feat to become an epic-level character. The imprisoned immortals are probably comparable in power to a great wyrm red dragon or a powerful titan -- they're definitely not D&D standard gods.

My first inclination with Vecna is to create him as a 20th-level lich wizard, which would certainly be enough to put him beyond the range of the current range of PC levels. However, I'm not adverse to giving him epic levels as well, since his never-ending search for power definitely puts him beyond mortal range. In terms of D&D stats and Vecna's history, I guess I'm looking at him somewhere at the beginning of his ascension to divinity for reference.


----------



## Thanael (Dec 18, 2007)

Here's the Dicefreaks Vecna backup.(though without formatting)

http://projectdf.phpbbnow.com/viewtopic.php?t=902


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 18, 2007)

If you fall into Vecna, you die. No save.   

(Sorry, just had to be said.)


----------

